# How to simulate CCCV charging model in matlab for battery less than 5 v?



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

ha! ⬇


----------



## amzoo (Jan 17, 2020)

MatLab Simscape already has this function block built in. (Library: Simscape / Electrical / Specialized Power Systems / Electric Drives / Extra Sources)

If you want to implement your own without SimScape, then check out the documentation here: Constant-current constant-voltage battery charger - Simulink


----------



## john61ct (Feb 25, 2017)

remy_martian said:


> ha! [emoji3596]


Best way to get good answers is sometimes to state the opposite POV sit back and wait for righteous indignation to motivate someone with the right stuff


----------



## amzoo (Jan 17, 2020)

john61ct said:


> Best way to get good answers is sometimes to state the opposite POV sit back and wait for righteous indignation to motivate someone with the right stuff


I've read enough YouTube comments to realize that method works amazingly well

I agree, probably not the right forum to ask the original question, but thought I'd throw him a bone


----------

